# Custom Flashlight Makers List



## FireStrings85

I have slowly eased into the flashlight world...olight, zebra, fenix lights, but WHO are the custom makers? It seems like the marketing for custom flashlights is more subdued than custom/midtech knife makers. Who are the top 10 custom flashlight makers (assuming there are 10...) in your humble opinions?


----------



## archimedes

Hello @FireString85 ... your post above is approved, but this thread has been moved into the "Custom Flashlight" forum 

The other sub-forums listed here may provide you with a reasonable starting list ...


----------



## Stoneking

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?92-CPF-Custom-Flashlight-Builders-and-Modders

Also http://www.hdssystems.com


----------



## archimedes

I'm not sure we need a bunch of links in this thread ....

Let's just keep it to discussion, since a quick search (either on CPF specifically, or the Web generally) should make it easy to find most of the makers who will be mentioned here. Thanks!


----------



## wimmer21

Charlie
Don
Matt
Wayne
Robyn
Chris 
Dave
Mac
Fred
Tom
Craig
Vinh
Jeff
Michael
Jason
Guy
Lan
Brian
Yitsan
Yuri
Jeff
Enrique
Wayne
Devin
Tarik

All I got so far... I'm still new here.


----------



## archimedes

The slightly amazing thing is that I think I know exactly who you mean with each one of those you listed above :huh:


----------



## wimmer21

archimedes said:


> The slightly amazing thing is that I think I know exactly who you mean with each one of those you listed above :huh:



Haha that's pretty cool... I should have put Charlie on there too, even though I don't know for sure if he's even still alive.

There's one name on there who isn't well known here, I don't think. Brian (kyfishguy) builds custom mags. I have two of them on order.


----------



## archimedes

There are a few more older makers you're missing, but that is actually a surprisingly comprehensive list ....


----------



## ven

I cant believe i dont see Tarik


----------



## wimmer21

ven said:


> I cant believe i dont see Tarik



Who is that and how do I get one of his lights? :laughing:


----------



## ven

Maybe a Tana triple for a surefire(or quad) , maybe send your gizmo off for a triple........


----------



## tab665

maybe we should differentiate between the makers and the modders. I wouldn't consider Vinh a custom flashlight maker, rather a custom modder.


----------



## wimmer21

My list is just for fun... if that's even what you're referring to. Either way I personally do consider Vinh a custom builder. I mean he's obviously a modder, but some of his latest work is so extremely custom I think of him as a modder/custom builder.

If starting with a host built by someone else is the absolute critical criteria used to distinguish a modder from a custom builder, then fair enough. Someone more experienced than myself could likely provide a more educated answer though.


----------



## wimmer21

wimmer21 said:


> Who is that and how do I get one of his lights? :laughing:



Ooohhh.... Tarik is Tana! I planned on putting him on my list but I didn't know his real first name... and I already had a theme going. lol


----------



## Ozythemandias

This list is of no help! I know like 6 of those


----------



## severide

archimedes said:


> I'm not sure we need a bunch of links in this thread ....
> 
> Let's just keep it to discussion, since a quick search (either on CPF specifically, or the Web generally) should make it easy to find most of the makers who will be mentioned here. Thanks!



As someone new to CPF, this list is not really helpful. Links would be nice or at least their CPF usernames. I've noticed a lot of these guys make lights in batches and don't really do single custom orders or they're just not that active in the forum. For people that have been here for years it might seem like a redundant resource, but there really isn't a consolidated list. And a "quick" search on both CPF and google does not make it easy to find the type of maker that one would be looking for, at least not on a first name basis.


----------



## mcbrat

The link provided above to this forum (where this thread ended up) is really the best place to start. The makers with the subforums are the more established maker/modders, then us little guys just have threads in the main forum topics here...

I'm new to full on maker status, but have been around a while with some mods/upgrades. So I'm not on Steve's list


----------



## archimedes

I think the point was that any list of this sort will be in constant flux, but active custom makers / modders will already have threads and/or subforums of their own.


----------



## Illumination

Lets build out wimmer21's list and turn it into a puzzle... I thought I knew a bunch of the mods... very disappointed in my how few I could match...

Charlie
Don - McGizmo
Matt
Wayne [J] - electrolumens
Robyn - Peak Led
Chris 
Dave
Mac - Mac's Customs. (Out of the business and took other CPF members $ with him...)
Fred
Tom
Craig - The LED Museum?
Vinh - Vinh's custom mods (Vinhnguyen54)
Jeff
Michael
Jason
Guy
Lan
Brian
Yitsan
Yuri
Jeff
Enrique - Muyshondt
Wayne - Sandwich Shoppe
Devin
Tarik - Fivemega?


----------



## archimedes

Illumination said:


> Lets build out wimmer21's list and turn it into a puzzle... I thought I knew a bunch of the mods... very disappointed in my how few I could match....



Yes, a fun challenge.

While many makers are well known here by their full name, some may not have posted that information in the open forums.

Please just use their brand or business name or CPF handle in this thread, thanks.


----------



## nbp

Matt is Adventure Sport
Dave is Cool Fall
Fred is PhotonFanatic
Tom is Moddoo
One if the Jeffs is Okluma
Jason is Prometheus/Dark Sucks
Guy is MBI


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

Never mind


----------



## troutpool

Yuri is Luter. The other Jeff is Hanko Machine Works.

What about Richard--RPM?


----------



## Illumination

Updated and augmented... keep em coming! Lots of great history, artistry and innovation here...

Charlie
Don - McGizmo
Matt - Adventure Sport
Wayne [J] - electrolumens
Robyn - Peak Led
Chris 
Dave - Cool Fall
Mac - Mac's Customs. (Out of the business and took other CPF members $ with him...)
Fred - PhotonFanatic
 Tom - Moddoo
Craig - The LED Museum?
Vinh - Vinh's custom mods (Vinhnguyen54)
Jeff - Okluma
 Michael
Jason - Prometheus/Dark Sucks
 Guy - MBI
Lan
Brian - Mirage Man???
Yitsan
Yuri - Luter
 Jeff - Hanko Machine Works
 Enrique - Muyshondt
Wayne - Sandwich Shoppe
Devin
Tarik - Fivemega
----
Richard--RPM ? ?

Steve K - Veleno
Scott - Milkyspit (Milky Mods) 


Some other customs I remember... not sure if they tie to named above...
Tranquility Base ???


----------



## id30209

Chris - TnC
Tarik - Tana
Varooj - Fivemega
Devin - SigmaCustoms
Mickey - BratGuyEnterprises

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Weld Inspector

Yitsan- Tain?


----------

